# Equivalencia del STK442-1101



## fcol (Jun 4, 2010)

Buenos dias. Tengo un amplificador philips que usa el stk442-1101 y esta dañado,no se encuentra el original. Me suguieren usar el stk442-090 pero no tengo la informacion tecnica del primero de ellos. Gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 4, 2010)

¿ No será *STK442-110* en lugar de *STK442-1101* ?


----------



## fcol (Jun 4, 2010)

El es STK442-1101


----------



## fcol (Jun 4, 2010)

Buenas noches.El CI.es STK442-1101 y no logro informacion sobre este componente, si alguien me puede ayudar le esteria muy agradecido.


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 4, 2010)

fcol dijo:


> Buenas noches.El CI.es STK442-1101 y no logro informacion sobre este componente, si alguien me puede ayudar le esteria muy agradecido.



Ve a la página de Sanyo (Versión inglesa o internacional) Vete a la subdivisión de semiconductores e Ic´s. Y busca el número de ese IC... Seguro que no está. Ya que son raros que las numeraciones finales en esos integrados pase de 3 cifras...

Saludos!!!


----------



## fcol (Jun 8, 2010)

Finalmente encontre el sustituto original, el amplificador funciona perfectamente. Gracias por la ayuda prestada.


----------

